# First Holy Communion



## Chris Baptiste (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to find out more information about First Holy Communion in Spain. I have two children aged 4 and 6 and we plan to move to Denia next year. We have decided on putting our kids into a private Spanish school and from my limited research, religious education is not usually taught however, I may be wrong. 

In the UK, First Holy Communion is usually made around 8 years of age. Is this the same in Spain?

Does the catholic church run preparation classes for the kids making first holy communion or is this run only through Spanish state schools?

I have trawled the internet but this is one topic I can't seem to find much information on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chris Baptiste said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been trying to find out more information about First Holy Communion in Spain. I have two children aged 4 and 6 and we plan to move to Denia next year. We have decided on putting our kids into a private Spanish school and from my limited research, religious education is not usually taught however, I may be wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm not catholic, so I don't know all the details but it's about the same age, & yes they have classes at school in preparation 

I don't know if the church runs separate classes for those not in state school.

Possibly it works like Valenciano. All schools have to (by law) teach a certain number of hours a week, even International schools. Perhaps they also have to offer classes preparing children for first communion as part of _religión_, as they do in state schools.?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not catholic, so I don't know all the details but it's about the same age, & yes they have classes at school in preparation
> 
> I don't know if the church runs separate classes for those not in state school.
> 
> Possibly it works like Valenciano. All schools have to (by law) teach a certain number of hours a week, even International schools. Perhaps they also have to offer classes preparing children for first communion as part of _religión_, as they do in state schools.?


The schools run communion courses?
I don't think so. Spain is a secular state officially. They are run by the church, aren't they?
However, the OP doesn't need to worry. Catholicism has had it's ups and downs in the country, but the PP is very much behind the church and first communion courses and ceremonies are very easy to find. Children do it around 8 or 9 years old and the families usually spend a fortune on the meal, dress/ sailors uniform, presents....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The schools run communion courses?
> I don't think so. Spain is a secular state officially. They are run by the church, aren't they?
> However, the OP doesn't need to worry. Catholicism has had it's ups and downs in the country, but the PP is very much behind the church and first communion courses and ceremonies are very easy to find. Children do it around 8 or 9 years old and the families usually spend a fortune on the meal, dress/ sailors uniform, presents....


When we first came here, we opted for 'religión' because we felt it was good for the kids to learn about different religions (whatever our personal beliefs might be) .

The school asked if we were catholic & said that 'religión' was really the teachings of the catholic church, so we might like to opt for 'alternativa'. In 'alternativa' they did indeed learn about other religions, as well as many other things. Their catholic friends definitely had preparation for first communion during 'religión'. 

This was a few years ago, but I'm told it's still the same now. 

so while Spain & education might officially be secular - unofficially that's debatable.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> When we first came here, we opted for 'religión' because we felt it was good for the kids to learn about different religions (whatever our personal beliefs might be) .
> 
> The school asked if we were catholic & said that 'religión' was really the teachings of the catholic church, so we might like to opt for 'alternativa'. In 'alternativa' they did indeed learn about other religions, as well as many other things. Their catholic friends definitely had preparation for first communion during 'religión'.
> 
> ...


Religion in schools has always been and as far as I know still is Catholic. Our daughter did not do religion, but unfortunately "alternativa" was following a teacher around whilst she was doing photocopies and other such nonsense until I actually provided materials for her to do myself. We were also told that our daughter could well suffer if she wasn't allowed to do religion by us as she would be "different". I pointed out that she was already different in many ways; her mother was English, her father was Basque, her grandparents didn't live anywhere near her, and I wouldn't give her Cola Cao
But also as far as I know First Communion courses, the official prep (because it's a prepapration that has to go through various stages. OH failed when he did it and had to repeat!!) is not done in state schools.
But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

From what I can tell catequesis is still carried out in both state and private schools. It is controversial because in state schools it is often disguised as "religious education" to give the impression that multiple religions are studied, i.e. secular. But in practice "religious education" is usually catequesis and nothing else. If you want your kids to opt out then they can, but this often means sitting on their own and reading a book. Since many parents/kids don't want that, and see first communion as an excuse for a party and presents even if they aren't catholic, most kids attend anyway.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

It is clear that this is handled differently depending on what part of Spain you are in. Around here children are NOT prepared for their first communion during religion class in state school. Kids interested in preparing for their first communion sign up for catechism classes which are given through the local parish. 

In Catholic schools (even if they're concertados) the kids do prepare for their first communion during religion class. 

Religion class in state schools around here is not automatically Catholicism. If you decide to sign your child up you have to indicate what religion you are interested in. If there are more than a certain number of students interested in any particular religion (I believe the number is 10?) then the school must provide instruction in that religion. Because in most parts of Spain the vast majority of people are Catholic, religion classes are nearly always about Catholicism. But in Ceuta and Melilla, for example, where there are many Muslims, they also teach Islam - although in theory this should happen everywhere there are Muslims. 

A quick google search lead me to this article about teaching Islam in Spain. It could be generalized to other, minority religions.

Edited to add: To answer the OP's question - Children here do their first communion in May of primary 4, so they're usually 9 or 10 years old.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry I should have written


> But in practice "religious education" is usually catholicism and nothing else.


. What seems to happen in the schools I know in Madrid is that the classes are taught by a catholic priest, and then catequesis is thrown in as an extra-curricular activity.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Here they go to afterschool lessons to prepare,


----------

